# [email protected] Clutch



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Took the goat out for a stroll and did a launch from 2000 rpm's and when I went to shift to second the damn clutch was on the floor. So I shut it down and was greeted by the sweet smell of clutch. the clutch came back up slowly and i found this piece on my floor board.










What is this piece and by the way, it's broken?


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

It looks like a blurry black piece of plastic to me.

My *guess* would be it might be a floormat holder thingy?


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

SJAndrew said:


> It looks like a blurry black piece of plastic to me.


:lol:


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

:agree Looks like floor mat anchor


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

SJAndrew said:


> My *guess* would be it might be a floormat holder thingy?


'Zactly.

Bot that's connected directly to the clutch.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Your clutch is not long for this world though. I had that happen in both my Corvette Z06 and my GTO. I never replaced the GTO's clutch, but I did a Spec 2 in the Z06 and it was great. Some are saying the C6 Z06 clutch works real good too. 

Just a guess, once that starts happening you have about 20,000 easy miles before you need to do a clutch. If your hard on it, or the car is really modded you will get about 4-5,000 miles and it will get progressively worse.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah, I guess I'll take it by the dealer tomorrow to have them look at it. My car only has 9800 miles and I'm not hard on it at all.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

SJAndrew said:


> It looks like a blurry black piece of plastic to me.


Yeah, sorry about that. I took at least ten pics and my camera just wouldn't focus.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Groucho said:


> 'Zactly.
> 
> Bot that's connected directly to the clutch.


How much did your Centerforce clutch set you back, if you don't mind me asking?


----------

